# lens correction



## Penny0639 (Feb 24, 2011)

How do I add a lens correction for the Canon 100 2.8 to the lens correction profile?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Feb 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums, Penny0639 

There are lens profiles shipped with LR3 for the "Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 L Macro IS USM" and the "Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM", but only for Raw images. Are you trying to work on a Raw or a JPEG/TIFF/PSD?

Beat


----------

